# New Baratza Forte BG and AP Arrival!



## coffee_omega

Please to announce the arrival of the NEW Baratza Forte BG (brew grinder) and AP (all Purpose) grinders in UK.

Full details and prices on link below:

AP: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Forte%20AP%20All%20Purpose%20Grinder

BG: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Forte%20Brew%20Grinder

Comments welcomed.......


----------



## garydyke1

54mm ditting burrs, interesting. Not cheap are they?!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> 54mm ditting burrs, interesting. Not cheap are they?!


Ouch £770 including vat .... They seem to have a lot of functionality, and are compact .

What's new in the same price bracket though ?

On same site anfim surer caimano doser puts it into perspective a bit.


----------



## Charliej

I'm also not convinced by the dose being accurate to with 0.5 grams as we all know what sort of difference that can make. Seems a lot of money to me given what else is available in the market place.


----------



## forzajuve

Yowsers!

Was interested in the brew one having seen some good reviews, now I see the price I think i'll stick with the Maestro. I guess a lot of the price is in the electronics and weight system which I wouldn't use as I single dose.


----------



## Charliej

Eeeeek £878.97 delivered inc VAT for the brew grinder and £850.88 inc VAT and delivery for the AP. Fuck that for a game of soldiers you're into used Mythos money there and I know what I would rather have.


----------



## forzajuve

Yep more than double what I was expecting!


----------

